# Graduated Torpedo Level



## polkplumbingcom (Sep 13, 2011)

I was curious to know what percentage of plumbers/plumbing contractors use a graduated level vs. a non-graduated level. I always use the graduated one.

www.polkplumbing.com :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You know... you've been polka around here lately, why don't you post a proper intro like all others did???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's a good play on words. He is rite. An intro is proper


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's a good play on words. He is rite. An intro is proper


After that "find a path..." comment the other day, I wait for RJ to sick 'em first now...

What witty remark will he come up with next?!?

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

He's just dropping back links.


----------



## polkplumbingcom (Sep 13, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's a good play on words. He is rite. An intro is proper


My bad. I'm not well versed on forums in general. I'll create a proper thread


----------

